# Julie Kedzie picks up new sponsors.



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 12, 2004)

Im proud to announce that the World Modern Arnis Alliance (www.wmarnis.com ) in conjunction with Martial Talk, Silver Star Web Designs and Warriors Den Supplies (www.wdsupplies.com ) have joined forces and have entered the Mixed Martial Arts fight scene. We are doing this by sponsoring Julie Kedzie. She has recently turned pro and has been very impressive in her last bout. One of the deciding factors for the WMAAs sponsorship is that in addition to being a skilled competitor she has also been a student of *Modern Arnis * since *1996* as well as being a member of the *WMAA.* We have started with the construction of www.juliekedzie.com and more to follow in the near future.

 :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 18, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Im proud to announce that the World Modern Arnis Alliance (www.wmarnis.com ) in conjunction with Martial Talk, Silver Star Web Designs and Warriors Den Supplies (www.wdsupplies.com ) have joined forces and have entered the Mixed Martial Arts fight scene. We are doing this by sponsoring Julie Kedzie. She has recently turned pro and has been very impressive in her last bout. One of the deciding factors for the WMAAs sponsorship is that in addition to being a skilled competitor she has also been a student of *Modern Arnis * since *1996* as well as being a member of the *WMAA.* We have started with the construction of www.juliekedzie.com and more to follow in the near future.
> 
> :asian:



That sounds pretty cool.

Keep us posted on the tournements she'll be fighting in.

Paul Janulis


----------



## The Game (Sep 4, 2006)

Sites dead??


----------



## The Game (Jun 11, 2007)

The Game said:


> Sites dead??


Oh.  Site's for sale.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes.  Interested parties can contact me if interested in buying it.


----------

